# Warning HONDA Whelches on Warrenty !



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

1Hr old water pump goes titz up 

http://www.jaxkayakfishing.com/phpBB/post189498.html#p189498


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Don't blame Honda*

I don't blame Honda. I smoked the impeller on a brand new motor on the second trip.
Caught a plastic bag around the intake and by the time I noticed, the damage had been done.
Can't warranty against seaweed, silt, trash and ignorance.
You can't imagine how many people test run for "just a sec" without water to the intake.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

A goodwill gesture goes long way ! an Impeller is around $20 

I really go out of my way for my customers ...


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

I strongly object to your topic line. 

For Honda to "whelch" (sic) on the warranty, it would have had to be an item covered under warranty.

I personally had the same issue with another manufacturer and had to eat it. NBD, my dealer had me back on the water within 4 hours.  I was impressed with how much they tried to help me, especially since the water pump was out of stock when I dropped it off. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ron we can agree to disagree your objection is noted ... 

I have to say impellers are pretty much hard to destroy there had to be some kind of defect ...


I know how the guy feels Yamaha refused to replace a fuel pump yhat seized up any fool could see that fuel contamination had nothing to do with It's failure 


Manufactures really need to think before they pull stunts like this


good thing is that I have had no issues with my Tohatsu Except the Squealing timing belt


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

To counter your point as I have documented several years ago, Yamaha replaced all three carbs on the 4 stroke F40 one at a time due to ethanol. Surely not something covered under warranty. 

I'm with Ron on your title, "whelch" is a misnomer due to that part not being a warranty item. As Brett has highlighted "stuff" happens. I have seen many a folk fire up their motors without water moving across the impeller. Or some sort of debris clogging the LU.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

The good thing is that it gets people thinking 

"Hey if I screw this up it Won't be covered"

and they might think twice before doing a dry fire of powering through mud or sand ...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> To counter your point as I have documented several years ago, Yamaha replaced all three carbs on the 4 stroke F40 one at a time due to ethanol. Surely not something covered under warranty.
> 
> I'm with Ron on your title, "whelch" is a misnomer due to that part not being a warranty item. As Brett has highlighted "stuff" happens. I have seen many a folk fire up their motors without water moving across the impeller. Or some sort of debris clogging the LU.



Haha i remember that. Yamaha did a service bulletin on that because there are so many mechanics that actually CANT completely clean a carburetor. The F40 carb is bar none the most sophisticated outboard carb. Yamaha had so many "techs" calling in saying they couldnt get the carb right after 5 times trying to clean it , they said screw it, well send new ones because the customers were pissed. Oh and waterpumps are NoT warranty. Period.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm still wondering how the dealer gave the guy a break on the cost of the repair and he still paid $128 for a water pump job?! 

Yikes!

But as to the original issue, this might be something that buyers see more and more with the economy. Motors might sit a lot longer before actually being sold, and the impellers could be dry rotted and toast once the motor is started. 

A water pump impeller is not a warranty part, and rightfully so. But, if I were the dealer who sold that motor and the guy came back in the next day with the shattered impeller I'd have changed it for free no questions asked. 

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

AMEN BROTHER !!! 


[smiley=z-respect.gif]





> I'm still wondering how the dealer gave the guy a break on the cost of the repair and he still paid $128 for a water pump job?!
> 
> Yikes!
> 
> ...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> I have to say impellers are pretty much hard to destroy there had to be some kind of defect ...


I definately disagree with this statement. Impellers are very easy to cook and probably one of the most vulnerable parts on an outboard. I've cooked 1 last year in my old 4hp merc just idling along a canal. It's hard to see trash under the water.

As far as dry rotting. I'm not sure about other manufacturers but my yamaha's lower unit came with the impeller greased to prevent that.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > I have to say impellers are pretty much hard to destroy there had to be some kind of defect ...
> 
> 
> I definately disagree with this statement. Impellers are very easy to cook and probably one of the most vulnerable parts on an outboard. I've cooked 1 last year in my old 4hp merc just idling along a canal. It's hard to see trash under the water.
> ...



Agree. Thats why Yamaha > Honda


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I just replaced my water pump on my Honda BF50. Didnt even think about trying to get it covered under warrenty. Its a wear item. Like previous posts you can cook a new one in a minute if you are careless. The guy I bought my boat from ran it shallow so much all the paint is gone on the lower from the gear case down. It had sand all in it when I pulled it down. Cant blame Honda for that. I dont go to Ford when I need new tires on my F250. Just saying.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

You know he said that the dealer tried to help out, I don't know about Honda cause I have never been a dealer for them. But Yamaha, Merc, or Volvo, would have covered that if the motor truly had only 1 hour on it and wasn't that old. Heck I have gotten Yamaha to cover spark plugs before within the 1st three months and under 20 hours, 1 time they covered the parts (Complete Powerhead) on a 90hp that started knocking 7 months out of warranty. Guy bought the motor new from us did all services required and they covered the parts.

I also have a friend that owns a Honda Car dealership and he has always been able to get my Cars covered under warranty when there was an issue even though sometimes they weren't under warranty.  Maybe the marine side is different.

I wonder if that motor has a internal hour meter? And how old was it? I mean I have had some customers take over a year to put there 1st hour on their new rig!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I got a real gripe with Jeep. I had a window regulator go out while still under warrenty by 7 months. But out by 120 miles. A regulator is not a drivetrain part. All the women I talked to refused it. I tried and tried to get it covered. I stated to em we were a young family 0f 4 in our late 20s with alot of car purchases ahead of us. They still denide us. We bought a few cars since. None have been a Chrysler product. Nor will they ever be. Amazing how a company can ruin thier relationship over a few hundred dollars or less.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Tohatsu warranty gave me a full fuel system(minus pump) including coils and service. Turned out being something retarded(fuel blockage on a line). If only they were smart enough to figure that out, they wouldnt have replaced so much. Lol


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You are lucky !  I Had a fuel pump on a 6 month old yamaha 4 stroke seize up !  Yamaha told me to go Pack sand !  It was the push rod Seized in the Housing !!! I'll put a photo up ...




> Tohatsu warranty gave me a full fuel system(minus pump) including coils and service. Turned out being something retarded(fuel blockage on a line). If only they were smart enough to figure that out, they wouldnt have replaced so much. Lol


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

The fuel pump is a warrantable item? I have never had a claim denied for one with in the original manufactures warranty.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

After reading this a second time, I'm wondering just how many times this guy flushed his motor on the muffs after using it as he says, and STILL has less than an hour of use on the motor?

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Tom I tend to agree ... I Can't seem to "Kill" an impeller ...

I change them out and the old ones seem fine ...


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Ron we can agree to disagree your objection is noted ...
> 
> I have to say impellers are pretty much hard to destroy there had to be some kind of defect ...
> 
> ...



I owned the same motor and had the same thing happen. Debris was sucked up and destroyed the impeller, it was my fault. The engine was great...until it was stolen.


----------

